# Cavs @ Knicks | Game #61 | 3/5/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 61*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(34-26) @* *New York Knicks** (18-42)*

_*Wednesday, January 5, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Madison Square Garden*, New York City, New York










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> LeBron James has played at an incredibly high level since the calendar turned to 2008. The MVP candidate has done that for some time at Madison Square Garden, but it hasn’t led to many wins for the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> James looks to lead the Cavaliers to a rare victory at the Garden when they play the woeful New York Knicks on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ugh. Not the Knicks...Game raising *******s. Maybe we will match up with them better with the new guys.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Don't be surprised if we lose this one.

Jamal Crawford will do his usual Michael Jordan act against us. 

Quentin Richardson will hit 6 threes, etc. etc.

If there's one team that gets motivated to play us for some damn reason it's the Knicks


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Any news about West playing tonight?

Damon Jones seems to be his usually flashy self when he is in NYC!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great. Crawford hits his first 3.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How are the Knicks going to play inside-out with Eddy Curry? He never passes the ball.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> How are the Knicks going to play inside-out with Eddy Curry? He never passes the ball.


Well Brandname it looks like it just you tonight. Keep me posted while I am at work - yahoo gamechannel can only do so much. haha

West with 3 layups already ? 

and Wallace with a offensive board, steal, and assist (nice)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We are a little sloppy to start

Wallace HAS to finish these dunk opportunities


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Missing Z inside to defend Curry


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uh-oh, Lebron holding his hand....that might be the same one he hurt previously

Bah I hate playing the Knicks


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We are a little sloppy to start
> 
> Wallace HAS to finish these dunk opportunities


In the few opportunies I've got to see him it seems he doesn't have that leaping ability he once had. 

He did get denied at the rim by Gooden the other night.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

crowd pretty dead @ the MSG, I'm sure LBJ will give them a show


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte still playing well - knocks down the corner 3


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I really hate playing the Knicks.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Curry is kicking our *** right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess Devin Brown wants to keep his starting job!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delote hits another 3!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Amazing touch shot by David Lee there. He's such a good player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Det vs Bos on tonight also, good game to flip back and forth to if you got league pass


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow we are getting destroyed on the glass, WTF


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ there being no foul call there

What a joke. Then they give a makeup call on the other end


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wow we are getting destroyed on the glass, WTF


We've been pretty bad on the glass when Z has been out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Knicks throwing up alot of lucky garbage


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Another bad end to the quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Knicks always do this to us. Why don't they pretend they are playing us every game? It seems to raise the level of their play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like LeBron got fouled on a couple of plays that the referees just let the play continue. Brown and West are playing very well for you guys.

Every time I watch Nate Robinson, I get more and more amazed. He's a pretty damn good player considering his size. And I'm glad Isiah Thomas was finally smart enough to start letting David Lee start.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Looks like LeBron got fouled on a couple of plays that the referees just let the play continue. Brown and West are playing very well for you guys.
> 
> Every time I watch Nate Robinson, I get more and more amazed. He's a pretty damn good player considering his size. And I'm glad Isiah Thomas was finally smart enough to start letting David Lee start.


David Lee is awesome. I wish he was on our team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Would have been nice if Lebron could have put that one down.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nate almost threw that in. LOL


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe Lebron was the 9th fastest to 10,000 points. That's kind of crazy for someone coming out of high school. His game was so raw back then.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Knicks are scoring on like every possession. 

Cavs need to pick up their defense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Darn, I wish they didn't count that basket. Oh wait, maybe they're not...nevermind, I guess it's good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron's on triple double pace again tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is Lebron bigger than Ben Wallace? They have very similar body types. It's funny how completely diffrent of players they are.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now I know I don't watch LeBron as much as you guys, but I've asked this before and I'll ask again: why is LeBron shooting 3's? That's not his game whatsoever, and yet the games that I do watch him, he's always taking 3's seemingly for the hell of it. That's really the one criticism I have of his game. He's a freight train when he drives to the basket - so keep doing it. The Knicks aren't going to stop you.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

high school TO right there...ugh


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Now I know I don't watch LeBron as much as you guys, but I've asked this before and I'll ask again: why is LeBron shooting 3's? That's not his game whatsoever, and yet the games that I do watch him, he's always taking 3's seemingly for the hell of it. That's really the one criticism I have of his game. He's a freight train when he drives to the basket - so keep doing it. The Knicks aren't going to stop you.


I don't know. It's one of the things he still does bad. He needs to take a lot fewer.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown is really good. I don't get why this guy doesn't get more minutes for us. He's been a very bright spot this year, IMO.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Devin Brown! Solid player for sure


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sean Avery actually looks like a respectable man at the Knicks game, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Lebron blocks twice as many shots as Eddy Curry. 

That should not happen with a guy that size.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice to see we're extending the lead with Lebron out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe Smith looking good again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Now I know I don't watch LeBron as much as you guys, but I've asked this before and I'll ask again: why is LeBron shooting 3's? That's not his game whatsoever, and yet the games that I do watch him, he's always taking 3's seemingly for the hell of it. That's really the one criticism I have of his game. He's a freight train when he drives to the basket - so keep doing it. The Knicks aren't going to stop you.


James is testing the rhythm on his jump shot. When he can hit 3's, that opens his drive up even more because he shifts between the jumper and the drive more frequently. If he hits a few and earns respect, that sets up many of his highest scoring games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow great defensive play by Damon Jones :eek8:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, Damon made a great play there. Defensively.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good defense by Damon Jones.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> James is testing the rhythm on his jump shot. When he can hit 3's, that opens his drive up even more because he shifts between the jumper and the drive more frequently. If he hits a few and earns respect, that sets up many of his highest scoring games.


That's true. 

But I also think he's just being lazy sometimes.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Haha, Damon made a great play there. Defensively.


Ahaha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ben Wallace needs to start boxing out!

He is giving up a ton of defensive rebs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why doesn't someone just come out and call Barkley's prediction moronic?

What would possibly make him think this team was going to miss the playoffs, unless he was predicting a major injury to Lebron?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

You can tell Wally's a pure shooter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah I hate Jamal Crawford


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damnit I hate playing against Jamal Crawford.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally's a pest.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lot of fouls being called here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jamal Crawford is very talented, but I just don't know if I really like his game. He just wants to go 1 on 1 way too much.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Crawford's playing style just annoys me

Slick pass by LBJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We can't keep trading baskets like this.

You can tell we miss the defense of Sasha and Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Curry backing out of the way

He's supposed to be a big man


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahahaha, Curry got scared of Lebron.

He pulled a Tayshaun!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think it's fair to say they haven't been giving Lebron calls today.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How the F is that not a foul?????

OMG


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That no call was nuts.....


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, I can see the regret on Crawford's face there. He knew he ****ed that one up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron was fouled again on that drive

CALL THE DAMN FOUL!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wish people would quit saying Lebron's going to average a triple double. That's pretty much impossible in today's game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great shot to end the half there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron putting on a show!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James at the buzzer!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

ahaha what a shot!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess that's why he shoots 3's.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

those 2 3s are just ridiculous. walt frazier is hillarious. and the refs are terrible


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

In Toronto, it was Bosh's girlfriend. The next game it was a heckling fan.

This time, it's Joey Crawford.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> those 2 3s are just ridiculous. walt frazier is hillarious. and the refs are terrible


The only thing Walt Frazier is is annoying.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lol that first 3 he hit he got fouled driving in he was just pissed and pulled up. Dude whoever is watching the NY feed isnt walt frazier HILLARIOUS lol!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron putting on a show!


something about that MSG, brings out the beast in some guys....that buzzer beater was sick *"Lean wit it/Rock wit it"*


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> The only thing Walt Frazier is is annoying.


I think joey crawford is pulling a tim duncan on lebron. did you hear him say NO SHOT on the foul with him driving to the hoop.. thankfully were in the bonus


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Crawford has some weird issue with some of the players. Some of his calls are just mystifying at times.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

We Gotta Play Good D!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good D there by Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate how Lebron settles for 3's. 

His fg% is always good be3cause he is so good at converting inside but he wastes 4-5 possessions a game chucking retarded 3's


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I hate how Lebron settles for 3's.
> 
> His fg% is always good be3cause he is so good at converting inside but he wastes 4-5 possessions a game chucking retarded 3's


Yup, he's got a penchant for settling for that shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Andy has some real offensive moves this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The starting group is beginning to move the ball a little better on offense

Delonte still defers to much in the half court but at least guys seem to know where they're going now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Those are the kind of 3s I don't mind Lebron taking. Too bad he missed it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron = stop chucking 3's

He can take a couple for heat check but he is bailing out the Knicks D with those shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good job by Lebron there not elevating off that steal - protected his body nicely there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man Wallace is a terrible finisher.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Man Wallace is a terrible finisher.


Indeed. He goes up trying to avoid getting fouled because of his horrible FT shooting


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Ben Wallace needs Big Z !!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Maybe the Knicks give us problems because they play such a terrible brand of basketball that we don't know how to defend them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We can't go into the 4th in another close game.

Again I don't think our new guys can execute under pressure just yet and the Knicks have some guards who throw up garbage shots and make them in Crawford/Nate Rob.

We need to go into the 4th with a 7-8pt lead


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I feel comfortable in any close game as long as Lebron is playing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

God that was a terrible shot by Nate Robinson.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I hate playing the Knicks


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man I hate playing the Knicks


It's no wonder they're such a terrible team. I mean, we don't have an offensive system, but at least we're not a team full of selfish gunners.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Andy's playing horrible tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is ridiculous. I hate it when the Knick do this to us. They always throw up the most ridiculous garbage and it goes in.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Every time we play the Knicks

Crawford and Nate Robinson just go crazy from deep with the 3's

Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron needs to quit settling for jumpers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They might be selfish, but I don't think they care given their record and the fact that they're making their shots tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Andy's playing horrible tonight


He's played horrible since he came back


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

They have no shot blockers but it sure seems like to me all of our shots are over 16 feet. Whats up with that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that was ridiculous by Lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> They might be selfish, but I don't think they care given their record and the fact that they're making their shots tonight.


No they don't care. They never care against us. And they always hit their shots. Always.

Even these ridiculous 30 footers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn that was a nice play by LeBron. He needs to do that all the time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hopefully their shots stop going in.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron is not playing well at all today.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is playing like a RETARD

Why is he firing up so many stupid jumpers??


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Get anderson out of there hes playing TERRIBLE


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron needs to stop settling for jumpshots and create more for the people out there who can shoot better.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

why is andy trying to get involved on the offensive end today. He is simply not in it.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Get wally z some more open looks dude is automatic and when he misses his ball is hallway down lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Letting the Knicks shoot 57% is never a good thing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Your defense has sucked all season. Knicks are shooting 57% tonight. Why does Mike Brown have a job in this league?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

djones!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Letting the Knicks shoot 57% is never a good thing.


Our defense sucks without Z


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

A lot of our defensive problems are from lack of continuity though. Holdouts, injuries, roster overhauls, etc.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Your defense has sucked all season. Knicks are shooting 57% tonight. Why does Mike Brown have a job in this league?


Lebron James. He should donate 1/2 of his salary to Lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love how one of their keys to victory is to hold Lebron under 40. LOL


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron bailed out the offense there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright need a score to close the qtr


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice last possession there. Ugh.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is up 2 points after the 3rd quarter (84-82).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bail out shot again. 

Those type of shots really kill me with Lebron. A good coach would get on him for that regardless of how good he is - Mike Brown can't really afford to but still..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big Z is incredibly important to this team. Cavs tonight are giving up off. rebounds they never do when he plays.

Great as LeBron is his shot selection can be pretty questionable.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron should only take his 3s from ridiculously long range. if he had a good scoring 1st he could easily have 60 pts tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think Lebron could really put up some big scoring games if he was aggressive throughout the game. I mean, he's basically got what seems to be an effortless 37 through 3 here and he has had a pretty mediocre game overall.

And he only had 2 points in first quarter.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Terrible shot.:thinking2:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Big Z is incredibly important to this team. Cavs tonight are giving up off. rebounds they never do when he plays.
> 
> Great as LeBron is his shot selection can be pretty questionable.


We really miss all his offensive rebounds too.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

oh well. lets hope we get our perimeter players hot and get joe smith involved in the offense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok if Lebron brings the intensity on D the rest of the team will follow suit

Need to build a lead in the first 6 mins


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Knicks getting away with illegal defense


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

One problem of being a superstar is how the bad teams get up to play against you.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe Smith giving some GREAT minutes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> One problem of being a superstar is how the bad teams get up to play against you.


The Knicks are such a weird team. They're guys always want to go 1 on 1 against our guards, and they're always ridiculously hot from outside.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great block by Wallace


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damon's such a good shooter.

We also miss Boobie's shooting, too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Another good defensive play by Wallace


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I love Wally Z anyone see the effort hes putting out he always wants the ball .. he gets minimal touches but when his teamates scores he genuinely wants to win.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Knicks already in the penalty

Lebron needs to go on the attack


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great D by Ben Wallace there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ben Wallace 3 straight defensive plays


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Stupid foul by QRich.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's crazy the Knicks are already in the penalty

Too bad we can't make a damn FT


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron's shooting is just really bad today.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Joe Smith in 19 minutes with 8 points and 10 boards, 7 offensive. Even when Z comes back he needs to find at least 20 minutes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great shooting by Damon.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BIG shot by DJ

Lebron has 40 with 9 assists and he has really played mediocre IMO. Thats insane


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

FTs still very much an issue for LeBron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs trying to open up a lead. Nice to get some cushion here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Joe Smith in 19 minutes with 8 points and 10 boards, 7 offensive. Even when Z comes back he needs to find at least 20 minutes.


Best player in the deal.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man quit giving up offensive rebounds guys!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible work on the glass.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Terrible work on the glass.


Lebron is guarding Crawford which takes him away from the glass

Damn the Knicks chuck up some stupid *** shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally rushed that shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wally has only had like one good shooting game for us so far.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Joe Smith with 5 fouls he needs to be back in by the 3 minute mark.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here comes the Knicks with their 1 on 1 show

Why Lebron is firing up jumpers with the Knicks in the penalty is beyond me


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

varejao is absolutely terrible on o


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a putrid possession-thanks to LeBron. Wasted the entire shot clock and took a terrible shot. What is he trying to prove?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> That was a putrid possession-thanks to LeBron. Wasted the entire shot clock and took a terrible shot. What is he trying to prove?


He has always tended to play pretty bad at MSG for some reason.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Wally will find his spot... I have a lot of confidence in him hes rushing because we arent getting him comfortable looks.. everythings rushed.. lebron needs to get comfortable passing to him imo


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> That was a putrid possession-thanks to LeBron. Wasted the entire shot clock and took a terrible shot. What is he trying to prove?


He's playing like a moron tonight.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

knicks shooting 53%...:raised_ey

Offensive rebounds are killing us. That and the knicks are hitting ridiculous shots.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Devin Brown is getting the shaft in favor of the Wally World Hype !!! Get him in after this timeout!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't care if he hit that

The Knicks are in the PENALTY. Post up or attack the basket LEBRON


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Devin Brown is getting the shaft in favor of the Wally World Hype !!! Get him in after this timeout!


I agree


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice 3 but stupid shot nonetheless


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh well, if we win let's just forget about this game by Lebron.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

again...lol


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

well. so much for everyone being mad at lebron for shooting long range lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> nice 3 but stupid shot nonetheless


I agree. I don't know what he's trying to prove but it's highly annoying 

(You know you're good btw when you can just decide when you're gonna drop 50 pts)


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

How can you be mad when hes hot.. I mean some of those possessions i question.. Ya put devin in for wally.. wallys having a bad game. HES SO NERVOUS! hes gonna be huge for us in the playoffs and devin has shot 39% all year he wont shoot this hot too much longer


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Oh well, if we win let's just forget about this game by Lebron.


Do you realize we're all complaining about Lebron, when he's putting up 46-7-10 with 4 steals while shooting over 50%?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I agree. I don't know what he's trying to prove but it's highly annoying
> 
> (You know you're good btw when you can just decide when you're gonna drop 50 pts)


Someone will try to turn this into him trying to show off for the city of Brooklyn and NYC and he will be a Net in 2011. lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> How can you be mad when hes hot.. I mean some of those possessions i question.. Ya put devin in for wally.. wallys having a bad game. HES SO NERVOUS! hes gonna be huge for us in the playoffs and devin has shot 39% all year he wont shoot this hot too much longer


Part of the problem is Wally never touches the ball. I think he plays better when he's more than a spot shooter


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> Do you realize we're all complaining about Lebron, when he's putting up 46-7-10 with 4 steals while shooting over 50%?


Yeah, I realize. I still think he's played a mediocre game based on the standards he's set for himself.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wallace shouldn't be in the game right now.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wallace has to hit at least 1!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, I realize. I still think he's played a mediocre game based on the standards he's set for himself.


100% agree. Stats don't always tell the whole story


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Part of the problem is *Wally never touches the ball*. I think he plays better when he's more than a spot shooter


Hard for me to say I'd want the ball in his hands more often. 

West and Brown set the tone early and were left behind on the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL damn Lebron is good...can't stay mad at him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man-sized rebound there by LBJ. Those are the kinds of huge rebounds I love from him in the clutch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James for 3 again.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

whos the mvp?? lebron JAMES


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

damn lebron


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dude give it to lebron for 3 again i wanna see him get 52


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't like the shots but he's making 'em tonight. Props to LeBron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did you see Lebron kneeling down to talk to Jay-Z?

That's why he came out looking for 50...trying to put on a show in front of his boy 

Not a fan of that but if we win, who cares I guess


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

why drive in for 2 when you can hit 3 so easy?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Up by 9 - Wallace should not be in there when its time for NYC to start fouling.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Any chance LeBron gets a career high?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

stupid stupid!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think he's going to keep shooting threes until he gets 52, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Crazy


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I think he's going to keep shooting threes until he gets 52, lol.


that's what I'm thinking


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Spike Lee is laughing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James for 3 again!!!!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

jesus!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Dude Who The Hell Is In Lebrons Body??


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ the Knicks double teaming Lebron away from the ball


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ridiculous performance by LeBron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They're doubling him off the ball. I wanted him to get more.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Did you see Lebron kneeling down to talk to Jay-Z?
> 
> That's why he came out looking for 50...trying to put on a show in front of his boy
> 
> Not a fan of that but if we win, who cares I guess


Somebody in the media will catch that tomorrow !

Hey just like Larry said - "I'd rather have some fan mail and get some shots up and run the floor." ha!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Goaltending a 3! LOL


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

LOL were running them out of the building


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

The knicks are pissed...haha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, that was the worst goaltend ever. Nate Robinson with a dumb play.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I guess the game plan of holding Lebron under 40 didn't work out so well. 

Nice to see Lebron getting cheers in MSG.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How ****ing stupid is West? Give it to LeBron dumbo. Knicks were gonna foul. He could've set the season high in points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that was insane. Thank God that pyscho fan didn't do anything to Lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I guess he has 50, not 52. Weird, lol.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

A fan going at James? LOL


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron had 2 points in the first quarter. LOL


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron played horrible, but I'll take the win. :whistling:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> A fan going at James? LOL


What happened?

And what was the goaltending?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Dude i wished he scored like 14 in the first quarter getting over 60 would shut the kobe critics up!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

No offense to Kobe but LeBron is the best player in the league right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> What happened?
> 
> And what was the goaltending?


Some pissed off fan got on the court somehow and tried to get in Lebron's face

Lebron just looked down at him and laughed LOL...but seriously if the dude had smuggled a weapon in or something could have been bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Dude i wished he scored like 14 in the first quarter getting over 60 would shut the kobe critics up!


If you really think it would shut people up, you're very, very wrong.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Some pissed off fan got on the court somehow and tried to get in Lebron's face
> 
> Lebron just looked down at him and laughed LOL...but seriously if the dude had smuggled a weapon in or something could have been bad.


I find it weird he was trying to go after LeBron considering he was wearing a LeBron jersey.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I find it weird he was trying to go after LeBron considering he was wearing a LeBron jersey.


I heard someone say he was trying to congratulate him. I wonder what he said.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ps. basel i honestly dont think anyone will ever get 80 again


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> ps. basel i honestly dont think anyone will ever get 80 again


I think the same thing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron after the game:



> "I've dreamed about playing well in this building and it's overtaken of how I could ever dream about," James said. "To get a standing ovation in the greatest basketball arena in the world, it was a dream come true for me. It's one of the best things that ever happened to me."
> 
> It could have been scary, with the fan coming right up to James to talk to him on the bench after James had departed for good with 23 seconds left.
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

wow I don't know what to say a 4-0 pasting by liverpool and now this, I take my hat off to you guys and especially lebron who was sensational tonight


----------

